# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  LED DRIVER

## OBIVAN1

Γειά φίλοι
Σε προβολέα led με ανίχνευση κίνησης παρουσίασε ξαφνικά πτώση στο φωτισμό και από τα 16 led ανάβουν αμυδρά μόνο 3..μετρησα τάση εξόδου στο led driver. Είναι 60ν. Ο κατασκευαστής γράφει τα εξής στοιχεία. Model TS 50 w. Input AC 85/265v. Output dc 20/36v.. Χρήζει αντικατάσταση? Μήπως και η πλακέτα με τα led?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γειά φίλοι
> Σε προβολέα led με ανίχνευση κίνησης παρουσίασε ξαφνικά πτώση στο φωτισμό και από τα 16 led ανάβουν αμυδρά μόνο 3..μετρησα τάση εξόδου στο led driver. Είναι 60ν. Ο κατασκευαστής γράφει τα εξής στοιχεία. Model TS 50 w. Input AC 85/265v. Output dc 20/36v.. Χρήζει αντικατάσταση? Μήπως και η πλακέτα με τα led?
> Ευχαριστω


Η πιθανότερη βλάβη είναι να κάηκε ένα από τα LED και έσβησαν και τα υπόλοιπα. Εντοπίζεις αν υπάρχει κάποιο καμένο Led πρώτα, και μιλάμε ξανά.

----------

xariscd2 (13-11-22)

----------

